# When your dog(or other animal) starts running in sleep do you...



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

What do you do when you see your dog running in their sleep. Do you think its cute and leave it or gently wake them from a terrifying nightmare. Just curious. I normally wake my girl up gently.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

How do you know she isn't dreaming of chasing cats and butterflies and whatnot when she's running in her sleep? 

My girl hasn't done too much of that. I wish she would cuz I think it's cute. She just grunts and grumbles and farts in her sleep. So ladylike.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i don't disturb,i think it isn't nightmare.

and it's cute.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't disturb, he doesn't seem terrified.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I leave him alone because I don't like to be woken up either!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

The first time she did it was after she went swimming for the frst time but if she gets outta control fast i gently wake her  she is too cute either way. And how cute and lady like  my girl once barked her sleep


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Waking a person in the middle of a dream cycle is the pits, I can't imagine waking an animal is any different.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I try to get the camera so I can tape it and post it here haha but as soon as she hears the camera turn on she wakes up (shes like her daddy and wants no evidence of her shananigans lol)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always let them be UNLESS they become very vocal like having those rare ear piercing/screeching/shrieking type howls ... then I wake them up and stay with them until they settle back down to sleep.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

If their very vocal i say Its ok ,go back to seep! I do wake Lucky if its happening and he's about to fall off the couch.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no i leave them alone, maybe egg em on to finally catch that blasted squirrel. If they start getting loud like they're scared, then yeah i'll wake them up but normally they're just running and woo wooing.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't seen Knuckles do much of it, just a bit of foot switching, but our golden will get her legs going and I whisper "Get it, Saki, go get it!" and she runs faster LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I quietly ask masi who she is chasing)


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I never thought of egging her on. I might have to try that next time


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja used to have puppy nightmares, complete with screaming. I used to just stroke her head and wisper "its ok, mama's here" until she calmed down. I never woke her up. I figure it would be more traumatic to suddenly wake up than let the dream resolve.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The only time I do anything is if they are making loud/weird noises, Bianca's done that in her sleep before. I just said "Bianca" and she didn't wake up but she stopped making noise.
My terrier mix used to scare me. When he was asleep his tongue always stuck out, I think because he had a short nose and when he relaxed totally his tongue just wouldn't fit. That was fine except sometimes he'd actually sleep with his eyes partly open. When you look over and your dog is lying there with his tongue out, his eyes are open are darting around rapidly (REM) it is scary! I always had to wake him up when he did that to make sure he was really asleep and not having a seizure or something. 

Sometimes he'd wake up and his tongue would still be out and all dry, and we'd playfully grab it(to get him to pull it back in.)


----------



## ChancesMom (Dec 30, 2011)

The only time we wake ours up is when we're trying to get to sleep and their dreams are causing them to growl too loud and let out little barks which sometimes happens. The rest of the time we just leave them alone when their sleeping. 
Sue


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I egg them on. "Get it, get it!"

It's the cutest darned thing ever.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I usually just leave my dogs alone...I never thought about encouraging them to catch whatever they are chasing! I will have to try that. When they are awake I don't allow chasing of animals and cars or whatever, so I let them when they sleep..


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

As they say "let sleeping dogs lay".
I wouldn't wake them up.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

kiya said:


> As they say "let sleeping dogs lay".
> I wouldn't wake them up.



AGREE!!! Especially right now with my crazy dog/pup and this foster pup who are at each others throats when they finally sleep there is no moving allowed WHAT SO EVER even if hubbys is thirsty I make him wait so I can have a little bit of peace and quiet.. let sleeping dogs lay! lol


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I never wake them up, ahaha. I honestly think it is adorable.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't wake my girl up when she's dreaming ... doesn't matter if she's sleep-barking or running. But I'll readily admit that I sometimes mess with her when she's dreaming ... like holding a good-smelling treat under her nose or gently touching the little hairs between her paws. I wonder what that does to her dreams.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> I don't wake my girl up when she's dreaming ... doesn't matter if she's sleep-barking or running. But I'll readily admit that I sometimes mess with her when she's dreaming ... like holding a good-smelling treat under her nose or gently touching the little hairs between her paws. I wonder what that does to her dreams.


how in the world do you get a treat without waking her


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never seen my dogs do this.. but just today! Bailey was out cold and his tail was wagging like crazy. It was so cute. I didn't wake him up. I figured it had to be a very good doggy dream for his tail to wag like that.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I only speak reassuring words if they seem distressed, and they usually calm down but don't wake up. I guess, if it was me and I was in the middle of a nightmare, I'd like the same. It has been fun reading this thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I gently pet her. It usually soothes her without waking her up.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with letting sleeping dogs lie.
They have been running in their sleep for millions of years and it doesn't seem to have harmed them.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

CynRes said:


> I only speak reassuring words if they seem distressed, and they usually calm down but don't wake up. I guess, if it was me and I was in the middle of a nightmare, I'd like the same. It has been fun reading this thread.


Im glad..  I have enjoyed the responses as well.. tried the "get that squirrel" thing about 30 mins ago.. she woke up!!! guess she is a light sleeper...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Three nights ago Lucky's chasing bunnies and woke daisy and us up banging his paws into the closet door. My husband reached out and touched him and he turned back over so his paws were under the bed. Lucky is my sleep runner.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm a bad mommy... I get the camera and video tape it. I will leave Hunter be unless he seems exceptionally distressed or could hurt himself.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> how in the world do you get a treat without waking her


I'm sneaky like that. And she's a deep sleeper. I can walk right up to her if she's asleep.


----------



## Mjxx (Jan 15, 2012)

I never wake my Barney up.I think in a way its cute but I still wouldn't want to distress him.
He loves his beauty sleep.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just let them sleep


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha, mine do this all the time. I just watch them and it makes me smile cause they look like they're happy and having fun in their sleep.

Dogs can have nightmares? Really? I had no idea. :O


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I leave her be unless she is waking me up or her crying is out of control whimpering.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I chuckle.


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

To be totally honest...it kinda creeps me out.
He gets so...intense with it. xD


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

I can’t recall ever seeing Touie run in her sleep, but she did occasionally snore J She always looked so sweet and peaceful sleeping. 

Logan (my Chihuahua) occasionally runs and “woofs” in his sleep, he looks and sounds so absolutely adorable and cute! And I always imagine he’s having a really good dream! J He looks happy when he’s sleeping. But if he does continue “running” for a little too long, then I’ll say his name softly which usually makes him stop without waking him. 

Koochie (our Newfoundland dog) always “swims” in his sleep, we’ve never woken him when he does this. 

Sukee (Mini Poodle) and Oogy (Jack Russell mix) lay very still when the sleep, aside from stretching out once in awhile.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

My dogs run ALL THE TIME in their sleep. I just watch and adore the preciousness of it. They even bark and Juno drinks water in her sleep (she'll make the full motions for drinking with her mouth even though she is asleep on her side). The only time I wake them up is when they start crying. I wake them, give them a little attention and they go back to sleep all happy again


----------

